# Gaining confidence but need to lose weight



## TexasGurl (Jul 25, 2012)

I am in a stressful marriage, and like most women, have taken to the practice of 'feeding' my emotions. Thus, I've gained weight. I'm starting to deal with the issues in my marriage, but want and desperately needs to lose weight. I've tried Weight Watchers.....didn't work.....Fit For Life.....didn't work.....HCG....didn't work. I even went to a local weight loss clinic and that didn't work. I started using P90X as much as I was able, but some medical issues flared up and I had to stop, per doc's orders. Does anyone have any suggestions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

What are your limitations in working out??


----------



## TexasGurl (Jul 25, 2012)

I have kidney problems and severe scoliosis. The twisting and turning aggravated both so much I ended up in the ER. Really sucked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Yoga? Walking or jogging? Treadmill?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasGurl (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm too fat for yoga, but walking sounds good. I need a really good diet, meal plan, nutritional plan....whatever people are calling it these days. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

If you can get on a treadmill and walk at a 4.0 speed or more, you will be burning a good amount of calories. You want to aim for at least 35 minutes.

I suck at diet plans, but I have noticed that yogurt with granola in the mornings ( and my coffee hehehe), a sandwich wrap and fruit at lunch, and then a slightly smaller portioned dinner plate helps me lose


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Free Calorie Counter, Diet & Exercise Journal | MyFitnessPal.com

log yourr calories. daily. it works.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I plan on getting on nutri system... would you be interested in giving nutri system a shot? And btw... I highly doubt your "too fat" for yoga. I just had a baby... and have quite a bit of extra weight on me lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gobananas (Jul 25, 2012)

Training for lean muscle development. Can talk to P90X experts to learn more about P90X workout. I think it is a higher-protein diet that jump-starts your fat loss as you begin building muscle.
It also gives your body the energy it needs with a balanced mix of carbs and protein. Cardio pushes your aerobic capacity to the maximum stamina and flexibility.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Carbs are not your friend. If your a soda drinker. Stop. Cut that out of your life. You will see major changes if you do that alone. If you have a treadmill, walk uphill and at a speed you can handle for 30- 35 minutes a day. You can burn 500-600 calories alone just doing that. Losing weight is hard but you can do it. Stay positive. Best of luck to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Free Calorie Counter, Diet & Exercise Journal | MyFitnessPal.com
> 
> log yourr calories. daily. it works.


I just registered on that website this week! I love that tool.


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

TexasGurl;937962I've tried Weight Watchers.....didn't work.....Fit For Life.....didn't work.....HCG....didn't work.[size=1 said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_[/size]


All of those plans do work....if you follow them. But I understand that some find it easier to follow different plans than others (not me). I lost 30 pounds on WW once and that's the only plan I tried that really worked for me. I despised writing everything down but it held me accountable and I lost the weight.

You'll get weight loss advice all day long on this site. And good advice. But you have to find what works for you. There's no magic pill and it's hard work.

No rocket surgery to it. Eat fewer calories than you burn.

Goggle "Mark Haub" and read about his experiment.


----------



## LastUnicorn (Jul 10, 2012)

First thing to work very hard on is identifying what you NEED, right then, when you find yourself heading to the fridge. Companionship? A hug? A vent? Some self care? Sex? Are you sad, lonely, angry, frustrated, bored, horny, happy?

Keep a little notebook on you and jot it down, see if you can identify the main needs you are trying to 'fill'. 

Also drink more water, lots. The sensation of thirst and hunger are almost identical. Don't starve either, that leads to binging. Protein is your friend.


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

I cut out sugar as much as possible and saw results quite fast. Then I added a nice run on the treadmill 1-2times daily. And after my run did some weight lifting to work on my upper body. I went from being 125 lbs at 5'6 to 189 when I had my daughter. I was to depressed to work out for a while and had daily pity parties. When I finally convinced myself to get off my a$$ and start working out it was hard as heck. But a week into it I already noticed my energy level was rising. And that was the motivation I needed to keep going. I still have 15lbs to loose but Im the only one who notices. My confidence level is up, my energy level is up and my general disposition is more positive 

I put a paper on my fridge with all the food groups And how much I should be eating of each with a pic of me a month before I got pregnant as a reminder of my ultimate goal. Once I hit my target weight I'll start toning up more. I may never get my pre baby body back but I can get in better shape than before. And that benefits me and my toddler. Gotta set a good example for her on eating healthy and exercising as I live in one of the most obese states in the USA. 

I have scoliosis to btw but im guessing nowhere near what you're dealing with. Ever consider spinning classes? Or purchasing an elliptical or exercise bike? Whatever you try I wish you the best of luck!!!







Here's what helps keep my eating in check


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Log your food. Seriously, it works.

I use the livestrong "daily plate" app on my iphone.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

I use the My Fitness Pal ap too. Works really well and I've never counted calories before.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Log your food and get a better understanding of the idea of what you're putting in.

Above all else, it takes you. Paying for a plan won't make it work. The cold, hard truth is you either go in for surgery to make your stomach smaller to help you get to where you need to be (if weight is that big of an issue) or you muster up all the strength of will you have and choose every day, 1,000 times a day, to make the choices that will lead you to lose weight.

It's a very difficult struggle, !one I know I still struggle with big time!, you need strength of will, determination and time to teach yourself new, healthier habits.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

You can't fix an emotional eating problem with a diet. Therapy really helped me with this problem. Have you ever read the book when food is love? Or any other book written by geneen Roth? She's a comfort as well.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Mavash. said:


> You can't fix an emotional eating problem with a diet. Therapy really helped me with this problem. Have you ever read the book when food is love? Or any other book written by geneen Roth? She's a comfort as well.


Honestly, I think this would help me too. I'm a bored eater and an emotional eater. I never realized how important food reflected how I felt until I started taking a closer look at trying to control what I put in my mouth. I was shocked at how much of a struggle it was/is for me.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

watch your fat content and your carbs.
sugars too.!!!!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

You can't fix emotional eating with weight loss surgery either. However if someone is BMI of 40 or has comorbidities and 100 pounds to lose, if they have yo-yo dieted many times, their body is going to fight the weight loss. Research is showing that after you diet your body amps up hunger hormones for at least six years. 
Once you figure out the emotional part if you are interested and have a high enough BMI, you might look into surgery. 
I don't know if with your kidney issues you would be a candidate. But some people do need surgery as a tool to lose before their body can handle the burden of heavy exercise. 
I feel bad for you. I'm considering surgery too. WW didn't work for me for a number of reasons. PM me if you are interested.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

I am also an advocate of MyFitnessPal.com It's taken a year and a half so far, but I've lost 63 lbs so far. The community support on there is just as important and helpful as being on here! 

I did most of it through changes in my nutrition, learning how to truthfully portion and weigh my food, and very little traditional exercise. I am not a fan of working out...so I just tried to be more active...yardwork, more vigorous house cleaning, more outdoor activities.

And one more thing! Don't tell yourself you are too fat to do anything! A friend of mine is paralyzed from the waist down, she has spinal deformities, wears a bag for bodily functions...but yet, she joined a yoga class, partaking in the moves that she could do, subsituting other uppoer body moves when the other students were doing lower body moves. You CAN participate. It might not be the same level of difficulty, you might have to find a beginner's class...but you CAN do it! I also suggest looking into fun ways to get active, like belly dance classes. It's a great form of exercise, for all body types and ages. You don't have to show your belly and the women attending the classes are usually so warm and supportive, it's like joining a family. 

I hope that you discover a new healthier life is within your reach. It is an amazing experience as you regain bits of your life that you didn't even realize were missing.

My victory day? The day I had finally lost enough weight and size that I could actually wrap a hotel bath towel all the way around me and be completely covered. It's the small things


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Trenton said:


> Honestly, I think this would help me too. I'm a bored eater and an emotional eater. I never realized how important food reflected how I felt until I started taking a closer look at trying to control what I put in my mouth. I was shocked at how much of a struggle it was/is for me.


I totally eat my feelings. And boredom to me leads to realizing I'm alone (no friends or family - I'm estranged from my parent/sister) which leads me to feeling like a loser which in turn makes me head to the kitchen for something to make me feel better. Hence food = love.

I had kicked this in therapy until I uncovered a codependent problem and had to cut a user friend loose. Letting her go was stressful and so I started eating again to cope. 

I'm better now with that but then I had to take the summer off from therapy (no sitter) so I'm anxious to get back to get my emotional eating under control. Therapy helps me process my feelings and she teaches me ways to cope with my life that don't involve food. I'm still 100% better than what I was even on bad days. I can now just eat a little comfort food to feel better instead of say eating the whole box. And many times I can emotional eat with healthy foods like nuts instead of sugar/carbs. She taught me that too.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

I have never understood why food makes someone feel better.

I just don't relate food to emotions.

As for working out you need to be constant, watch your diet, it is simple it is called will power  don't drink diet drinks they can make you more hungry, water really is good for you :smthumbup:

I do take my hat off to any one that is overweight and really sets to it and loses weight and keeps it off. 

If you really can't lose weight after real attempts get your thyroid checked TSH should be under 2 really, one of the first symptoms of thyroid disease for me was i put on 14lbs even though i was working out hard and not over eating.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

cloudwithleggs said:


> I have never understood why food makes someone feel better.


For me it was a learned behavior. My mother is an emotional eater.


----------



## tiadhani (Jul 30, 2012)

I was an emotional eater for a long time too. I started logging my calories, first an online blog, now on myfitnesspal and it's amazing how looking at all the crap you eat can really open your eyes. I've managed to lose 80lbs in a little under two years after being over weight what felt like my entire life (was a pretty chubby teenager). The one thing I say to all my friends who ask how I finally managed to do it was, you can't think of it as a diet. If you eat junk and your not active going on a diet isn't going to work, you need to re-invent the way you eat and the way you live your life. Dieting to lose weight and sticking with your regular habits will eventually get you right back to where you started.


----------



## nandosbella (Jul 6, 2012)

girl... 

i know it sounds so disgusting but atkins. it is a diet that will gross you out, but you will never be hungry. in that way.. it's easier than counting calories. i've been on it for about 5 days (i'm having surgery soon and its my pre-op diet) and i've already lost 8lbs.

i've done atkins before.. but i always cheated. now that i'm older and do the shopping for my household it's much easier. and the results i've seen are CRAZY. because of surgery i'm VERY VERY strict with it because it could affect my surgery, and it really does make a difference. cheating will mess you up big time. but if you stick to it.. you will definitely lose. 

good luck, doll... you can do it!


----------



## TexasGurl (Jul 25, 2012)

My whole family are emotional eaters. I definitely have that problem and am working on it. I appreciate all the advise. My sister came to visit and she has been losing weight by watching what she eats, of course, and walking on a treadmill. I've been watching my food intake and am planning on getting a treadmill. I have 80 lbs to lose. So discouraging thinking about it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MariaSews (Sep 13, 2013)

I completely understand. I'm in a stressful marriage as well and I'm a really good cook, too! I tend to eat a little more than I need at dinner since it usually tastes really good. I have tried so many diets, too. In my twenties I was a marathoner and in the best shape of my life, but with each baby I gained more and more weight. Add financial struggles and husband having an EA with another woman I added even more weight

I highly recommend this book:
Dr. Gundry's Diet Evolution: Turn Off the Genes That Are Killing You and Your Waistline

I have been doing this for about two months and have lost 15 pounds with little effort, in fact, you will find yourself having to cook a lot less with this way of eating. It isn't a diet, but a way of eating for life. I eat mostly vegetables, protein and some cheese. You can even have red wine if that's something you enjoy. The weight will just drop off in the beginning and your health will improve dramatically. I am a seamstress and suffer arthritis in my hands. Since I started this diet the swelling has gone way down and I find I need medication to control the arthritis a lot less.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

It is really really hard. You will do better if you decide to make permanent change instead of dieting. Some form of cardio is s MUST for at least 30 minutes. A weight training is good if your illness allow it. 

I never been on a set diet. Instead I have cut down the sugars and fried food from all sources. It work better for me not to substitute artificial sweetner so instead of diet soda drink water. Notice I say cut them down not eliminate them. I had made a week calendar to say when I can have a "treat". I chose to start with one a day no seconds and eliminate one day every other week until I'm down to a treat twice a week. Set your limit on portion size and stick to it. Savor every mouthful! I allow myself one fried entrée every other week no seconds.


----------



## margi (Aug 27, 2013)

there is an app called noom. which is free. you should try this.


----------



## bunny23 (May 19, 2011)

Wouldn't suggest yoga- potential for injury.. plus it won't really help you lose weight.

Have you tried just walking? It can be an amazing stress reliever. I personally hate the gym, but love taking a walk. Once you force yourself to do it- you won't be able to stop. Your body loves those feel good chemicals.
It will become a habit.

As for stress eating.. stress eat good things  Get some fresh berries etc.. nibble on those.

I did P90 (the original) and it changed my body like you wouldn't believe..omg my back muscles.. I was impressed 

But I also can't do anything hardcore anymore due to a neuro disorder.. so I usually take a walk.
Once you start getting more fit you can add things into the walking or increase your time.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

I think the first question is - why did the other diets not work? How long did you give them? How closely were you following them? Were you documenting your calorie intake?


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

No one is too fat for yoga. You just have to do modified form. Basically get a beginners yoga DVD and do as much as you can. Don't skip, just do what you can.

Paleo diet works like a charm.


----------

